# AutoCruise Star Spirit



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon All

We have had a good 'Shake down' run with our 'new to us' 5,000 miles only 2006 Star Spirit HDi 2.2 up to Scotland and back over 4 days. Can I ask other owners if they have encountered and their views on the following minor issues.

Reversing. I was astonished at just how HIGH the reverse was geared with this Peugeot [Fiat I'm presuming] based vehicle. Higher than expected revs to avoid stalling and a distinct propensity to 'dig in' to the gravel - and area I have absolutely no diffs with on the Sprinter based Medallion. My guess is the StarSpirit's reverse is very near the ratio of 2nd. That of course makes reversing much more difficult that it need be: on a reverse of about 100 yards I simply had to slip the clutch as never before on a vehicle this large. Fully engaged the van was far far faster than my co-pilot could walk. My question is:

Have users of this engine / chassis had any unusually early clutch failures?, and

Do others think it a poor design for reverse NOT to be very very low geared - on the premise who needs to go backwards at a high rate of knots in any sort of truck?

The manual indicates air-rides may be fitted [well a circular dated 2006 indicates they are or maybe]. I appear to have Timbren rubber suspension spring assistors instead of bump stops which I'm more than happy to have. However, the rear leaf spring is almost flat level. My question is:

Is it NORMAL on a MH on this chassis for the rear leaf spring to be more or less level flat?

The device to retain the habitation door open, which is a plastic rib on the door forcing into the groove on a small plastic receiver on the outer wall, is shot. It would be easy to replace but the devices are just not reliable. My question is:

Has anyone come up with a good mechanism for reliably holding the habitation door fully open?

Circling to the right at max rate, I noted on parking I had lost water from a half full fresh tank overflow throughout the turn: clearly the more water on board the worse it will be. Although it isn't a major issue in UK, I can envisage times very soon when it would be. My question is:

Has anyone solved the loss of fresh water via the overflow, whilst en route and manoeuvring?

Nice van ... and the habitation area suits us well.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

before purchasing our Bailey Approach 740, we had an Autocruise Stardream. One of the "problems" encountered was, as you state, water from the cold tankwas lost especially when slowing down or braking. I was informed this was a "fault" with some Autocruise models due to there being no baffles in the tank to stop the water from gushing forward and disappearingdown the overflow pipe. We never had any issues with the other things you mentioned.


----------



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

We too have the starspirit and think it's a great van.

I do think the reverse gear is slightly high but has caused us no problems.

We did need to have air ride suspension fitted to our van because the rear tyres wore a hole through the rear wheel arches but since having it fitted no more problems and the ride now is so much better  

As to the water why do you feel it necessary to travel with water in the tank? Extra weight etc

Habitian door we did find the same thing so bungee cords are great! Through the door handle and to the near side mirror.

Hope this was of help.

Enjoy the van!!!!


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Starspirit Autocruise 2011*

Hi
Yes i have a swift built Starsprit and did lose water via the overflow.
Just repositioned the overflow pipe higher under the floor and it seems to have reduced the lost greatly.
Re the reverse, I have found after 5000 miles that the whole gearbox is smoother and have little trouble with reverse except up hill on gravel.
The door stay is crap and I get replacements from swift in pairs now.
My main gripe is the cooker which keeps destroying its mountings and is on a new door, hinges and still makes a hell of a row.
Even filled it with foam, gaffer taped the top down and cargo bared the doors to no change.
P


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The door catch:- a couple of years or so ago, I was told about a door catch similar to yours but they were made of a slightly flexible material instead of hard plastic so they didn't break. I think I was given a link to a supplier at the time but have no idea where / who it was.

Have a google, you may find something.

Harvey


----------

